# خلايا الوقود



## محمد طارق محمد (3 مايو 2007)

[
//
*خلايا الوقود*

في عام 1839اختراع خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية في إنجلترا وليام روبرت جروف، لعدم جدوى استخدامه في تلك الفترة ظل لأكثر من 130 سنة تقريبا مجمدا، وعادت للحياة في عقد الستينيات، وذلك عندما طورت شركة «جنرال إليكتريك» خلايا تعمل على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لإطلاق سفينتي الفضاء الشهيرتين «أبوللو» و«جيمني»، بالإضافة إلى توفير مياه نقية صالحة للشرب، كانت الخلايا في تلك المركبتين كبيرة الحجم وباهظة التكلفة، لكنها أدت مهامها دون وقوع أي أخطاء. ومن الممكن أن نعقد مقارنة بين تقنية خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية وبطارية السيارة، من حيث فكرة دمج عنصري الهيدروجين والأكسيجين لإنتاج الكهرباء، لكن في حين أن البطاريات تتولى تخزين الوقود والعامل المؤكسد بداخلها مما يستوجب إعادة شحنها من حين لآخر، فإن خلايا الوقود تعمل بصفة مستمرة لأن وقودها والأكسجين يأتيان من مصادر خارجية، كما أن خلايا الوقود في حد ذاتها ليست سوى رقائق مسطحة تنتج كل واحدة منها فولطاً كهربائياً واحداً، وهذا يعني أنه كلما زاد عدد الرقائق المستخدمة كلما زادت قوة الجهد الكهربائي. مبدأ عمل الخلية :
1. ينساب الوقود الهيدروجيني على صفيحة المصعد ، في الوقت الذي ينساب فيه الأوكسجين على الصفيحة المقابلة و هي المهبط .
2. يسبب غشاء الفصل ( catalyst ) و الذي يوجد منها عدة أنواع منها ما يصنع من البلاتين انشقاق جزيء الهيدروجين إلى ذرتين تنشق كل منهما إلى أيون موجب , و الكترون سالب .
3. تسمح صفيحة المحلل ( electrolyte ) فقط بمرور الأيونات ( البروتونات ) حاملة الشحنات الموجبة عبرها في حين تمنع مرور الاكترونات ، فتقوم هذه الأخيرة بالحركة عبر دارة وصل خارجية موصولة مع المهبط فتتحرك الالكترونات نحو المهبط فينشأ تيار كهربائي .
4. على المهبط تتحد الأيونات الهيدروجينية الموجبة مع الكتروناتها السالبة و مع الأوكسجين ليتشكل الماء الذي يتدفق خارج الخلية .

إن النماذج البسيطة التي تصنع منها الخلية الهيدروجينية و المستخدمة في وسائط النقل تنتج حوالي 1.16 Volt لذلك يتم وصل عدد كبير من الخلايا لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية المطلوبة . يبين الشكل المجاور خلية هيدروجينية :



لقد تنوعت أماكن استخدام الخلية الهيدروجينية و اختلفت التصاميم و الأبعاد الموضوعة لها تبعاً للطاقة المطلوبة منها .

*[تحرير] محطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالهيدروجين*

بعض استعراض الطرق التي يمكن من خلالها الحصول على الهيدروجين و بغض النظر عن الطريقة التي يتم اتباعها ، و بعد معرفة مبدأ عمل خلايا توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين ، فقد وضعت تصورات و دراسات لمحطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية باستخدام الهيدروجين ( خلايا الهيدروجين التي وضح مبدأ عملها سابقاً ) . عملياً أكبر محطة عالمية لتوليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين تم بناؤها حتى الآن ، هذه المحطة موجودة في إحدى الجزر في ايسلانده و تقوم بتأمين احتياجات هذه الجزيرة الصغيرة من الطاقة الكهربائية ، حيث بلغت استطاعة هذه المحطة ( 8 MW) هذه الاستطاعة التي تعتبر صغيرة نوعاً ما مقارنة بمحطات الطاقة المتجددة ( شمسية ، ريحية ، مائية ....) ، و ضئيلة مقارنة بمحطات التوليد التقليدية ( البخارية و الغازية ) و لكن هذه المحطة شكلت قفزة هائلة في سبيل الوصول إلى ما سمي بالطاقة الدائمة و الوقود الأبدي ، و إن طاقة الهيدروجين على الرغم من هذه الانطلاقة الصغيرة تخطو للوصول إلى ما يسمى بعصر الهيدروجين . و يجدر التذكير هنا بأن توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين لا يحتاج ( لتلبية الاحتياجات المنزلية و الصناعية الصغيرة من ورش و غيرها )إلى محطات كبيرة ، بل إن اسطوانة من الهيدروجين بوصلها مع عدد من خلايا توليد الكهرباء بالوقود الهيدروجيني قد يفي بالغرض . و قد قامت بعض الشركات الصانعة بإنزال منتجات من هذا النوع إلى الأسواق و منها شركة Ballard .

يظهر الشكل صورة مولدة منزلية للكهرباء تعمل بالهيدروجين .




و وضعت مخططات و تصاميم لمحطات توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين و شرعت بعض الدول في تنفيذ بعض هذه المشاريع و في مقدمتها اليابان التي كانت دائماً من الدول الطامحة إلى ضرورة إيجاد وقود يلبي الاحتياجات الصناعية دون أن تحده مشاكل الاحتياطات الاستراتيجية منه أو البيئة أو انخفاض القدرة الناتجة عنه . حتى وقتنا الحالي لا زالت عملية الحصول على الكهرباء بوساطة خلايا الهيدروجين تتم في منظومة مجمعة تضم جميع الوحدات ، و تقوم الشركات الصانعة بدراسة إمكانية إنشاء محطة ذات وحدات منفصلة عن بعضها البعض ، و لكن الأمر مرتبط بالوصول إلى استطاعات كبيرة ، و بشكل عام سواء كان توليد الكهرباء يتم في هذه المنظومة أو في محطة كبيرة فإن الأجزاء تقريباً هي نفسها مع اختلاف في القياسات وبعض الإضافات الأخرى ، و بالتأكيد مع اختلاف في الأرقام من استطاعة و مردود و تكلفة . يبين الشكل أجزاء وحدة توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين و هي :
1. مجمعة خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني : و هي الوحدة التي يتم فيها ترتيب و تنضيد خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني و توصيلها و تعد محرك النظام .
2. محضر الوقود : و قد تحدثنا سابقاً عن طرق إنتاج الهيدروجين ، و في هذه الوحدة يتم اعتماد طريقة جهاز تشكيل الوقود الهيدروكربوني ( REFORMER ) ، و تتم فيه العمليات:
- تنظيف و تنقية الوقود الهيدروكربوني ( و هو غاز المتان ) ، و تتم تحت درجة حرارة 300 C .
- إعادة تشكيل الغاز للحصول على الهيدروجين وفق التفاعل التالي :
CH4 + H2O → CO + 3H2 ( 650 C , > 10% CO )
- معالجة الغاز بالماء لتحويل CO إلى CO2 :
CO + H2O = CO2 + H2 ( ~ 0.3% CO )
و معالج بدرجة حرارة (200-400) C و آخر بدرجة حرارة ( 100-200) C .
- وحدة تخفيض نسبة CO لتصل حتى 100 PPM تحت درجة 150 C .
3- الأجزاء الخارجية :
• و هي خزانات غاز المتان و خزانات الهيدروجين
• مروحة و ضاغط و مضخة
• نظام التبريد
• صمامات تحكم و منظمات ضغط
4- نظام التحكم .




*[تحرير] خزانات الهيدروجين Hydrogen Tanks )*

بما أن الهيدروجين من أخف العناصر و له وزن جزيئي صغير جداً فإن تسربه من الخزانات و الأنابيب يعتبر أسهل بكثير من تسرب الوقود التقليدي ، و على أية حال سواء كان استخدام هذا الهيدروجين كوقود للنقل أو لتوليد الطاقة فإنه من الضروري وجود طرق فعالة و قليلة التكلفة لتخزينه ، هذا بالإضافة إلى توافر وسيلة نقل الهيدروجين من المكان الذي ينتج فيه إلى مكان استخدامه . يمكن أن نقسم طرق تخزين الهيدروجين إلى ثلاثة طرق رئيسية : 1. بالشكل المضغوط 2. بالشكل السائل 3. بواسطة الرابطة الكيميائية

*[تحرير] الهيدروجين المضغوط : ( Compressed hydrogen )*

أن عملية ضغط الهيدروجين مشابهة لعملية ضغط الغاز ، و لكن بما أن الهيدروجين أقل كثافة فإن الضواغط يجب أن تزود بموانع تسرب أكثر إحكاماً . يضغط الهيدروجين عادة إلى قيم تتراوح بين 200-25- bar و ذلك في حال تخزينه في خزانات اسطوانية الشكل ذات سعات صغيرة بحدود 50 liters ، هذه الخزانات التي تصنع عادة من الألمنيوم أو من مركبات الكربون- الغرافيت و يمكن استخدامها في مجالي المشاريع الصناعية الصغيرة و النقل على حد سواء . أما في حال كان استخدام الهيدروجين سيتم على نطاق أوسع فإن ضغوطاً بقيم تتراوح بين 500-600 bar يمكن أن تستعمل لهذه الغاية ، و على الرغم من ذلك فإننا نلاحظ أن بعض أكبر خزانات الهيدروجين المضغوط في العالم تستعمل ضغوطاً تتراوح فقط 12-16 bar .

*[تحرير] الهيدروجين السائل : Liquid Hydrogen*

تستعمل عملية تمييع الهيدروجين من أجل تقليل الحجم اللازم لتخزين كمية مفيدة من الهيدروجين ( خصوصاً في حالة المركبات ) ، و بما أن الهيدروجين لا يتميع حتى يصل إلى الدرجة -253 C أي أعلى من الصفر المطلق بـ 20 C فقط فإن هذه العملية تتصف بأنها طويلة و مركزة ، و قد تصل نسبة المفاقيد في الطاقة المختزنة في الهيدروجين إلى 40% ، و لكن مع ذلك فإن أفضلية الهيدروجين السائل تنبع من ارتفاع نسبة الطاقة الناتجة عن الكتلة فيه لتصل إلى ثلاثة أضعاف ما هي عليه في البنزين ، إنه أكثر أنواع الوقود كثافة ( تركيزاً ) طاقياً بعد الوقود النووي و هذا ما دفع إلى استخدامه في كل برامج الفضاء ، و في حال تخزين الهيدروجين السائل فإننا بحاجة إلى خزانات بعازلية أكبر.

*[تحرير] الهيدروجين ذو الترابط الكيميائي : Bonded hydrogen*

استخدام الهيدريدات المعدنية ( الصلبة ) و السائلة و مركبات الكربون الماصة هي الطرق الرئيسية المتبعة في عملية ربط الهيدروجين كيميائياً ، إنها أكثر الطرق أماناً حيث أنه لن يتحرر أي هيدروجين في حال حدوث طارئ ، و لكنها كبيرة الحجم و ثقيلة . الهيدريدات الصلبة ( المعدنية ) مثل مركبات FeTi , Mg2Ni , LaNi5 تستخدم لتخزين الهيدروجين عن طريق ربطه كيميائياً بسطح المادة ، و لضمان إمكانية تخزين حجوم كبيرة من الهيدروجين ، يتم استخدام حبيبات من المادة الأساس لزيادة سطوح الارتباط ، ثم يتم تشحين المادة ( تزويدها بالهيدروجين ) عن طريق حقن الهيدروجين بضغوط عالية داخل الخزان المملوء بالجزيئات الدقيقة من المادة ، إن عملية ارتباط الهيدروجين مع المادة تترافق مع إطلاقه لكميات من الحرارة ، و هذه الحرارة يجب أن نعيد تقديمها لفصل الهيدروجين عن المادة من جديد .
و نلاحظ من المخطط التالي أنه كلما ازداد الضغط ازدادت كمية الهيدروجين المختزنة



تبين الصورة المجهرية المجاورة ارتباط الهيدروجين مع البلورات



أما الهيدريدات السائلة فهي مواد مثل الميتانول و السيكلوهيكسان ، و هي تشبه الوقود السائل من حيث سهولة النقل ، ولكن لإعادة تحرير الهيدروجين المختزن في داخلها يجب تبخيرها أو أكسدتها جزئياً . تقنية تكثيف الهيدروجين بالكربون تعتمد على تجاذب ذرات الكربون و الهيدروجين . حيث يتم ضخ الهيدروجين في الخزان مع حقن كربون نقي في نفس الوقت و بتأثير القوى الجزيئية المتبادلة بينهما يحصل الالتحام . هذه الطريقة مشابهة من حيث الكفاءة لتقنية الهيدريد المعدنية ، و لكنها محسنة كثيراً عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة . • من بين الطرق السابقة الهيدريدات المعدنية هي الأفضل من حيث التكلفة و الأوزان . و لكن طرحت في الآونة الأخيرة تقنية جديدة تدعى بـ carbon nanofibre أو الألياف الكربونية الدقيقة ، و التي لديها القدرة على تخزين كمية من الهيدروجين تصل إلى 25-30 ضعفاً عن الهيدريدات المعدنية ، و هي نتيجة مذهلة إذا تم تحقيقها فعلاً ستحدث تحولاً جذرياً ( فمثلاً ستتمكن السيارات العاملة على الهيدروجين من السير 5000 Km بين محطات التزود بالوقود ) .

*[تحرير] تحويل الهيدروجين السائل إلى غاز :*

للحصول على تدفق غازي معين من الهيدروجين السائل يربط بعد الخزان مجموع كهربائية تحوي وشيعة تسخين مربوطة بنظام التحكم تقوم بتسخين الهيدروجين السائل و الحصول منه على التدفق الغازي المطلوب للدارة . هناك ظاهرة تبخر ذاتي للهيدروجين داخل الخزان مهما كان عزله ، تتراوح نسبتها 2-3 % . مواد صنع الخزانات و التصاميم : عادة ما يستخدم الألمنيوم لصناعة الخزانات ، و يكون الخزان بشكل اسطواني مع إطارات حلقية تحيط به و نهايتيه على شكل قباب .
==وحدة خلايا الوقود : ( fuel cell Unit )== سنستعرض هنا التطبيقات التي تم تنفيذها حتى الآن في هذا المجال على طريق الوصول إلى طاقة كهربائية باستطاعة عالية منتجة بهذه الطريقة .إن المرة الأولى التي وجدت خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني طريقها فيها إلى الإستخدام العملي كان في مكوك الفضاء و ذلك لتزويده بالقدرة الكهربائية خاصة خلال مرحلة وصوله إلى مساره المحدد في الفضاء ، ففي هذه الفترة يصعب تزويده بالكهرباء الناتجة عن الطاقة الشمسية أو بأي محطة صغيرة أخرى على متنه لصعوبة التنفيذ ، فوجد أن خلايا الهيدروجين هي الحل الأمثل . انتقلت بعدها الفكرة لتطبق على وسائط النقل ، و وجدت أول انطلاقة واسعة لها في الدول الاسكندنافية و بريطانيا و اليابان و في مرحلة لاحقة الولايات المتحدة . ثم بدأ التفكير بتعميم التجربة على القطاع الصناعي الذي يحتاج استطاعات كبيرة ، فبدأت الدراسات للأنواع الموجودة من الخلايا و تطوير هذه الأنواع لزيادة استطاعتها ، و تطوير التقنيات المتصلة بذلك للوصول إلى الاستطاعة المطلوبة . أنواع خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني و مقارنة بينها : 1. خلايا الوقود الحامضية الفوسفورية ( PAFC) : وهي النموذج الأول الذي استعمله مخترع التقنية William Grove و درجة حرارة التشغيل فيها كانت تحت 200 C و كانت الكفاءة العامة لنظام التوليد حوالي 80% و تعددت النماذج من هذا النوع لتتراوح من KW إلى عدد من MW ، و من مساوئها الحاجة إلى البلاتين الغالي الثمن كمحفز بسبب انخفاض درجة حرارة التشغيل . 2. خلية وقود الكربونات المائعة ( MCFC ) : يصنع فيها غشاء التحلل ( الفصل ) من مزيج كربوني قلوي منحل موضوع في قالب مثقب مصنوع من مزيج من الألمنيوم و الليثيوم ، يتفاعل الأوكسجين مع ثاني أوكسيد الكربون و يطلقان الكربونات و أيونات الكربون الموجبة ثم تتفاعل هذه الأخيرة مع الهيدروجين لتشكل بخار الماء و ثاني أوكسيد الكربون و تطلق الكترونات في دارة وصل خارجية ، و تعمل تحت درجة حرارة 650 C ، و هذا النوع لا يحتاج إلى أغشية فصل غالية و مردود عملية التوليد حوالي 70 % و ذلك في مجال توليد من 0.25 – 1 MW ، و المشاكل التي تواجهها هي التآكل لمعادن الخلية بفعل الكربونات القلوية السائلة ، بالإضافة إلى التزويد الدائم بثاني أوكسيد الكربون . 3. خلية وقود الأوكسيد الصلبة ( SOFC ) : و غشاء الفصل فيها مصنوع من السيراميك مع يوتيريا الزركونيوم و تعمل تحت درجة حرارة 1000 C ، مردودها يتراوح من 50-80% ، و هي تحل مشاكل النوع السابق و لكنها لا زالت في مرحلة التطوير ، و هي تحتاج إلى دقة عالية في اختيار المواد و توافقها . 4. خلية الوقود ذات غشاء استبدال البروتونات ( PEMFC ) : يحصر فيها غشاء الفصل البوليميري بين قطبين من البلاتين المثقب ، و ليس هناك أي خطر من نشوء تلوث عنها نظراً للطبيعة الصلبة لها ، يتم التفاعل فيها تحت درجة حرارة 100 C ، و هي جيدة لمجالات الاستخدام المحدودة ( الصغيرة ) كما في قطاع النقل . 5. الخلايا القلوية ( AFC ) :و هي الخلية التي استخدمت في سفينة الفضاء APOLO-11 و من مشاكلها أنها تحتاج إلى الأوكسجين النقي .




*[تحرير] مضخات الهيدروجين Hydrogen Pumps)*

لا تختلف مضخات الهيدروجين في تصميمها و مبادئ عملها عن مضخات السوائل الأخرى عموماً و لكن يتم التركيز في صناعتها على اختيار المعدن الذي سيتعرض إلى ظروف تشغيل تصل فيها درجة الحرارة إلى -250 C ، أما أكثر أنواع مضخات الهيدروجين استخداماً فهي المضخات النابذية و من اجل التدفقات الكبيرة تستخدم المضخات التوربينية و يظهر في الشكل بعض أنواع المضخات المستخدمة ، و تختلف درجة التعقيد و الدقة المطلوبة في تصميم و صناعة مضخات الهيدروجين تبعاً لمجال العمل الذي ستقوم به ، و لعل أكثر مضخات الهيدروجين تعقيداً و كلفةً على الإطلاق تلك المستخدمة في محركات الصواريخ العاملة على الوقود الهيدروجيني أو في محطات العنفات الغازية حيث يتطلب الأمر تدفقات كبيرة لوقود الاحتراق ( و هي ليست في مجال الدراسة المطروحة هنا ) .




*[تحرير] الطاقة الناتجة عن اندماج الهيدروجين*

هذا القسم من الدراسة المقدمة يبتعد عن استخدام الهيدروجين في الخلايا أو كوقود محترق ذو طاقة حرارية عالية ، إن هذا الجزء يعتمد على الحصول على طاقة الهيدروجين الحقيقية الناتجة عن اندماج ذرات الهيدروجين ، أو ما يسمى بالتفاعل الشمسي ، و هو الأمر الذي تمكن الإنسان من الوصول إليه عند إنتاجه القنبلة الهيدروجينية و التي أظهرت مقدار هذه الطاقة الهائلة التي تعادل أضعاف الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن التفاعلات النووية الانشطارية و لكنه لم يتمكن من التحكم به لاستخدامه سلمياً في المفاعلات . و ظل الأمر موضوع البحث حتى يومنا هذا و نتيجة للتعاون بين عدة دول في العالم هي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و اليابان و روسيا و كندا و الصين توصلوا إلى ما سمي بـ مفاعل ITER اختصاراً لـ International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor .




*[تحرير] لمحة اقتصادية عن إنتاج الكهرباء بالهيدروجين*

بالعودة إلى توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالخلايا الهيدروجينية فإن مشكلة التكاليف الاقتصادية الكبيرة كانت و مازالت أحد أهم عوامل الرفض لاستخدام هذه التقنية نظراً للتكلفة العالية . و لكن لا تزال الشركات الصانعة تسعى بجهد لتخفيض تكاليف المشاريع سواء من حيث مرحلة البناء أو الاستثمار أو الصيانة . حتى الآن لا زالت الكلفة مرتفعة نسبياً مقارنة بالكلفة اللازمة لتوليد الكهرباء من المصادر الأخرى و لكن على الرغم من ذلك فقد شهدت تحسناً كبيراً و يمكن أن نعرف التكلفة الحالية من خلال مايلي: في أحد المشاريع المنجزة التي تنتج بلغت التكلفة الإجمالية لإنتاج حوالي 6.570.000 KWh القيم التالية : كلفة 1 KW-h ( cent) الغاية الكلفة الكلية $ 2.73 من أجل أعمال الصيانة 179107 3.42 سعر وقود 224694 و بالتالي كلفة 1 KW-h هي حوالي 6.15 cent و نضيف إلى هذا المبلغ كلفة الخلايا نفسها و التي عمرها حوالي 7.2 million KW-h ، و بالتالي نضيف 3.5 cent و بالتالي التكلفة الإجمالية هي حوالي 9.65 cent لكل KW-h و هو ما يعادل حوالي 5 ليرة سورية . بالتأكيد التكلفة مرتفعة و لكن مع أخذ المنحني الذي يدرس انخفاض تكاليف الإنتاج مع مرور الزمن نجد أن هذه القيمة ستصل إلى أسعار اقتصادية جداً و ذلك إذا استمر العمل بنفس الوتيرة في عمليات التطوير التقنية .

*[تحرير] متطلبات الأمان في التعامل مع الهيدروجين*

يعتبر الهيدروجين عنصراً خطيراً جداً منذ الحادث الشهير الذي حدث في العام 1937 في ولاية نيوجرسي الأمريكية و هو احتراق المنطاد Hindenburg و الذي كان يعتمد على الهيدروجين كعنصر ملء نظراً لخفة وزنه و أدى الحادث إلى مقتل 35 شخصاً في مشهد حريق هائل . و لكن أثبتت التحقيقات لاحقاً أن الهيدروجين لم يكن المسبب الرئيس للوفاة بل إن 27 شخصاً من القتلى مات بسبب القفز من المنطاد ، و 8 بسبب الدخان و الباقون و عدهم 62 شخص بقوا في المنطاد و نجوا ، علماً أن الهيدروجين حينها لم يكن المسبب في الحادث بل كان طلاء المنطاد الذي اشتعل . و تعتبر تعليمات الأمان التي تعطيها وكالة NASA و هي أكثر هيئة تستخدم الهيدروجين في العالم أساساً في الوقاية من أخطاره : 1. إن الهيدروجين يشتعل بلهب غير مرئي ذو درجة حرارة عالية لذلك يجب الحذر الشديد من أن يمس الجلد ، و أبسط طرق الكشف عنه عند الشك بوجوده هو استخدام مكنسة من القش ذات ذراع طويلة لنتفحص بها مكان التسرب . 2. إن الهيدروجين السائل و بسبب الحرارة المنخفضة جداً له يؤدي إلى حدوث ما يسمى بالحرق البارد و هو أشد تأثيراً من الحرق المعروف و يؤدي إلى حدوث وذمة تتضخم بشكل كبير و سريع ، و علاجها سهل من الطبيب و لكن شريطة أن لا يمسها المصاب بتاتاً . 3. إن الهيدروجين من أكثر العناصر نفوذاً على الإطلاق لذلك يجب ارتدا الملابس الواقية و القفازات و واقيات الوجه عند عمليات التعبئة و التفريغ أو عند صيانة الشبكة و الصمامات و عند فك كل ما يمر به الهيدروجين . 4. تنشق الهيدروجين خطير و يسبب حروقاً في الجهاز التنفسي . و بالتالي نجد ضرورة الحذر عند التعامل مع الهيدروجين مع العلم أن الالتزام التام بتعليمات الأمان يضمن بشكل كامل سلامة الشخص فالهيدروجين عنصر أمين بمدى إدراكنا لكيفية التعامل معه .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع المميز


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (7 مايو 2007)

*الاخ م. محمد الكردى المميز*

انى اشكرك على القسم المميز

ارجو الاستمرار الفائدة للجميع

اخوك محمد
7\5\2007


----------



## دعاء محمد (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكني أريد المزيد من المعلومات عن تركيب خلايا وقود الهيدروجين وكيفية عملها وتكلفتها الإقتصادية


----------



## سليمان عيدي (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً موضوع مميز.


----------



## hakki aljoboory (6 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمهم جدا فالعالم الآن يتجه بخطى حثيثه نحو استخدام مايسمى بالمصادر المتجدده كبدائل للمصادر العضويه المعروفه حاليا للطاقه. وموضوع استخدام الهيدروجين كوقود اعتيادي او في خلايا الوقود له حصة الأسد من البحوث حاليا لكونه موجود في أغلب المركبات الكيميائيه وفي الماء.
كما تفضلت اخي الكريم كان السير وليام جروف هو اول من لاحظ اثناء احدى تجاربه في التحليل الكهربائي للماء انطلاق بعض الشحنات الكهربائيه اثناء تحلل الماء وهذه الفكره هي التي استخدمت لاحقا كمبدا لخلايا الوقود الغشائيه (polymer electrolite membrane fuel cells PEM) وهي نوع مطور من خلايا الوقود الأعتياديه حيث تم استبدال المحلول الألكتروليتي بغشاء مصنوع من البوليمر بتركيبه خاصه وهذا الغشاء هو مفتاح السر في عمل هذه الخلايا حيث ان سلسلة تركيب البوليمر الكيمياويه تحوي في نهايتها على الكترون ناقص تأخذه من ذرة الهيدروجين المجاوره مما يؤدي لتفككها ووجود معدن البلاتينيوم يعمل كمساعد لتسريع عملية التفكك . هذه العمليه تحتاج الى مقدار من الرطوبة لتبدا وتستمر. وكذلك عمل الخليه هي بالضبط عكس عملية التحليل الكهربائي فلكي نحلل الماء الى مكوناته نحتاج طاقه أما في الخليه فمكونات الماء تدمج لتكون الماء وهنا ستتحرر طاقه على شكل حراره من العمليه والتي تسبب خروج الماء من الخليه على شكل بخار اما الكهرباء الناتجه فهي ناتج ثانوي للعمليه.
المشاكل في هذه الخلايا والتي تعرقل انتشارها تجاريا هي ارتفاع كلفة موادها وصناعتها اضافة لأرتفاع كلفة انتاج الهيدروجين لذلك هي الآن في طور الأستخدام التجريبي في وسائل النقل وتوليد الكهرباء 
اذا تكرمت علي لدي بعض الأستفسارات بخصوص هذه الخلايا
1. اين وصلت التطورات في هذا المجال لغاية وقتنا الحالي
2.هل دخلت هذه الخلايا لعالمنا العربي 
3. ماهي الكميات المطلوبه لعمل الخلية من هيدروجين واوكسجين وكم تنتج ماء وكم تحتاج الخلية للرطوبه لتستمر بالعمل وكم تنتج حراره 
4. ماهي آلية الترطيب ومعالجة الحراره
5. اقصد بالكميات كوحدات معدل جريان الغازات او الماء
وتفضل بقبول وافر شكري وتقديري


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (9 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
بالنسبة لاستفساراتك 
1- اين وصلت التطورات\حقيقة اخي حسب معلوماتى البسيطة بهذا المجال الشركات العالمية بداءت فعلا بانتاج سيارات وحافلات تعمل على خلايا الوقود وهى موجودة فى اليابان الان واعتقد انو انى نزلت الخبر بالمنتدى قبل شهر وتكد تدور بالاخبار وراح تلكى تفاصيل الخبر
2-هل دخلت لعالمنا ربما دبى اما الباقى الدول طبعا لا وانت تعرف ليش.............السياسة............الخ
3-
4-
5- 
الاجابة عن 3-4-5 حقيقة لااعرف لست تقنى بس انت تستطيع ان تعرف اذا تريد
تحياتى محمد
9-6-2007


----------



## e107314 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على التفاعل روعه


----------



## مجاهد الشاويش (21 أكتوبر 2007)

شيئ رائع جداً و انشلء الله يطبق المشروع في الدول الإسلامية


----------



## ابو علأ (30 أبريل 2008)

يسلموا يا طيب 
لو في تعمق اكثر في معادلات و اشكال ومعادلات علاقة التيار والتوتر بالضغط وهكذا كفاءة الخلية
كان يكون كامل مكمل


----------

